# This will solve your storage/backup problem.



## table1349 (Feb 17, 2016)

This Glass Disc Can Store 360 TB of Your Photos for 13.8 Billion Years


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 17, 2016)

I thought you were going to recommend Flickr or Picasa.

The technology is great for write once, read many.

I wonder what happens if you scratch or chip the surface by accident.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 17, 2016)

or, like any media: dont have a glass disc reader?


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 17, 2016)

Back in the mid 90s I used to use a Magneto-Optical drive from Pinnacle Micro to store critical server data.
Neat technology that never caught on ...
Magneto-optical drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## table1349 (Feb 17, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Back in the mid 90s I used to use a Magneto-Optical drive from Pinnacle Micro to store critical server data.
> Neat technology that never caught on ...
> Magneto-optical drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


For one good reason....






  = eraser.


----------

